# Eth1 doesn't exist: Solved

## lucab617

I just reinstalled gentoo on my laptop and I can't seem to get my wireless to work.  I walked through the wireless settings in the Handbook as well as the gentoo wiki for wpa_supplicant.  Eth0 works fine.

When I try and run eth1 I get the following:

```

Starting eth1

Bringing up eth1

dhcp

network interface eth1 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

```

I have both eth0 and eth1 at the default runlevel.  I'm not sure what I am doing wrong.  Can someone help?Last edited by lucab617 on Sun Feb 11, 2007 9:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kysen

Have you enabled your wireless card In your kernel, or If you have maybe you loaded It as a module and to start it up manually you need to first modprobe the module. There are a host of things that can case a problems. Can you tell us what you did so far to get your wireless up, have you only read the wireless section in the handbook? Do you know what kind of wireless card you have? etc.. etc.. more information would be helpful.

----------

## lucab617

I have the Intel 2200b/g driver built into the kernel and I also have the generic ieee80211 stack built in as well.  Now when I try and run make && make  modules_install I get the following error:  This is a piece of the error as it is too long to post.

```
drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8637: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8645: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8646: error: 'ARPHRD_ETHER' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8650: error: 'ARPHRD_IEEE80211_RADIOTAP' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8660: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: At top level:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8669: warning: 'struct iw_request_info' declared inside parameter list

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_wx_get_mode':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8671: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8673: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: At top level:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8698: warning: 'struct iw_request_info' declared inside parameter list

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_wx_get_range':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8700: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8702: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8730: error: 'MIN_FRAG_THRESHOLD' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8731: error: 'MAX_FRAG_THRESHOLD' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8736: error: 'WEP_KEYS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8743: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8743: error: 'IEEE_B' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8743: error: 'IEEE_G' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8744: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8745: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8746: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8746: error: 'IEEE80211_CH_PASSIVE_ONLY' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8749: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8750: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8756: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8756: error: 'IEEE_A' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8757: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8758: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8759: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8762: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8763: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: At top level:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8790: warning: 'struct iw_request_info' declared inside parameter list

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_wx_set_wap':
```

----------

## lucab617

Should I reinstall the kernel?

----------

## Kysen

Instead of compiling your wireless driver into your kernel, compile it as an module instead. If it compiles without that error then, run modules-update then try modprobing it and starting it up.

----------

## lucab617

Ok, I compiled it as a module and now don't get the error.  However should I do the same for the ieee80211 stack or should I compile it into the kernel?

----------

## lucab617

Alright, ipw now loads and I my laptop now recognizes the AP, but its not authenticating the psk that I have.

```
iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Tek9ine"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: xxxxxxxxxxxx

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=67/100  Signal level=-52 dBm  Noise level=-86 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:12  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted

network={

  ssid="Tek9ine"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=TKIP

  group=TKIP

  psk=*************

  priority=2

}
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
```

i

```
wlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:12:17:2C:2F:FD

                    ESSID:"Tek9ine"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:9

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=61/100  Signal level=-27 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 520ms ago

```

How do I get my encryption to work?

----------

## lucab617

I got it to work!!  I had to modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip & modprobe ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

----------

## Kysen

Cool, I'm glade you got it working.

----------

